# Affordable baitcasting reel



## bbarbee (Apr 22, 2011)

I need some advice about an affordable but quality built baitcasting reels that won't cost me an arm and leg. I've been out of the loop for a while but I'm wanting a new baitcaster. Can't believe how expensive these things have gotten...Any advice would be great!!


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 22, 2011)

Lews, 89.00 model.


----------



## Ryno409 (May 12, 2011)

Bass Pro has some really good sub $100 models and Abu Garcia has a Revo S at $129. I wouldn't recommend trying to find one too cheap, as it will be harder to learn on, and you will have a lot of birdsnests which will discourage you from baitcasters.

https://www.basspro.com/Abu-Garcia-Revo&153;-S-LowProfile-Baitcast-Reel/product/84683/-1303266


----------



## cali27 (May 12, 2011)

I own 2 of these. Great reals for the price. 5 stars on almost 40 reviews doesn't lie. As far as the Revo s goes, I don't have any personal exp with them but they have an even better rating on BPS.

https://www.basspro.com/Daiwa-Tierra-Baitcast-Reel/product/99685/-1408323


----------



## nathanielrthomas (May 12, 2011)

Shimano citica on ebay for $90 Cant go wrong with a shimano


----------



## poolie (May 12, 2011)

nathanielrthomas said:


> Shimano citica on ebay for $90 Cant go wrong with a shimano


+1


----------



## FishingBuds (May 12, 2011)

I have two of these
https://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-Extreme-Baitcast-Reels/product/103926/-1535227


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 12, 2011)

Anything bass pro makes. The tourney special combos are actually really nice, especially for the price. I used my buddy's last summer and I was surprised how smooth it is.


----------



## BaitCaster (May 12, 2011)

In my mind the best reel for the money is the Basspro Johnny Morris signature reel. I now have three of them.


----------



## Truckmechanic (May 12, 2011)

Another vote on BPS from me. I prefer the Extreme.


----------



## bbarbee (May 13, 2011)

I wasn't sold on BPS reels but I ended up picking up a BPS Pro Qualifier. Nice reel! It surprised me...it's well built and very smooth. So far it taken everything I've thrown at it. I may just pick up another!
Thanks for all the feedback!!


----------



## Jigster63 (Jun 15, 2011)

Lew's Speed Spool Reels super sweet prices for a quality reel and super smooth cast-ability................................JIGGY


----------



## You Know (Oct 16, 2011)

poolie said:


> nathanielrthomas said:
> 
> 
> > Shimano citica on ebay for $90 Cant go wrong with a shimano
> ...



Academy has them for 99.99 right now.


----------



## bassboy1 (Oct 22, 2011)

I'd have to throw a recommendation for the BPS Extreme. I have had one for quite a few years now, and can't kill the dang thing. I'd like to replace the thing, as it isn't quite the up to the level of some of my more costly reels, but the dang thing won't die, and does a fine enough job that I cannot justify replacing it. For that reason, I absolutely hate the reel, but when you get right down to it, the reel is very durable, and while it isn't up to the caliber of something in the $200 range, for the money, it does do a very fine job.


----------



## brmurray (Oct 22, 2011)

Lews +2! Has held up extremely well!


----------



## Smells Fishy (Oct 23, 2011)

Another vote for BPS Extreme. It was my first BS and still going just fine


----------

